# 2018 Haunted Eve Yard Haunt



## hauntedeve (Aug 12, 2010)

Haunted Eve Halloween 2018


Yard Haunt Theme: Scarecrows




flic.kr


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Awesome pictures!
Looks great


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Gorgeous photos! Just goes to show you don;t need a lot of space to have a huge impact.

Love the guy with the face full of pumpkin seeds:jol:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Really love this. Has a creepy organic look to it with the pumpkins, corn, etc.. Very nicely put together.


----------



## canuck (Nov 26, 2005)

Extremely impressive pictures, I like the attention to detail with the different characters.


----------

